# The DBSTalk Show - DIRECTV Edition - June 2010



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

*Welcome to the inaugural episode of The DBSTalk Show - DIRECTV Edition.*

The following video podcast comes to you from DBSTalk User Canis Lupus and is a new way for DBSTalk to provide you with information about DIRECTV.

Hope you enjoy it ..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Outstanding work Kevin!

This is great information, and a super format for delivering it.

Kudos, Kudos. :up::up:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Very professional. Too bad it couldn't be put up on DirecTV on Demand in the Showcases section for a larger audience.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Great work CL and all involved way cool


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Super cool!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Excellence.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Very, very cool.


----------



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work. Thanks!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice! Perfect for the DBST HD channel on D*!


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

matt1124 said:


> Nice! Perfect for the DBST HD channel on D*!


Perfect for all of that capacity out there on D12!


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice birthday present for DBSTalk.com! Well done
:hb:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

RAD said:


> Very professional. Too bad it couldn't be put up on DirecTV on Demand in the Showcases section for a larger audience.


:up:

This would be really nice


----------



## manofsteele (Sep 2, 2006)

Very nice, and informative, Directv should put it up there.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Great job, Kevin (aka) Canis Lupus! This site just keeps getting better and better. Keep it coming!!!


----------



## bobkvjr (Aug 4, 2007)

One of the best instructional videos I have seen. Explanations were clear and consice. Very professional feel to the video. Huzza


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Nicely done, very professional. The only thing missing is Tanya Memme.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is an incredible effort from Greg Alsobrook and Kevin "Canis Lupus" Ryan. Doug Brott also deserves a huge amount of respect for shepherding the project from our end, and all I can say is that these guys did a *FABULOUS JOB*... and completely without pay. Keep that in mind when you see the content available here... every person is a volunteer.

Wow. This is absurdly awesome.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hdhead said:


> Nicely done, very professional. The only thing missing is Tanya Memme.


Are you suggesting Tanya Memme > Canis Lupus? .. hmmmm ...


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

:bowdown: We're not worthy!


Great job, Kevin!


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Are you suggesting Tanya Memme > Canis Lupus? .. hmmmm ...


Sure he wouldn't mind. :grin:


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nicely done with good information. :allthumbs


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

Very well done. Waiting for the next episode!


----------



## dmricke (Dec 15, 2006)

Very well done! Kudos to all involved!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

That HR24 video made it to the D* facebook page, I hope this goes on there too, lots of people would get to see it


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Simply Awesome!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice job to all of those involved.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Very professional, awesome.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Outstanding project. :up: Thanks, Kevin, Greg and Doug!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Great job guys!!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Outstanding.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Nice work guys.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

RAD said:


> Very professional. Too bad it couldn't be put up on DirecTV on Demand in the Showcases section for a larger audience.


Very impressive! I agree it should be made available on one of the VOD channels.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Amazing job! That could be used as an official D* training video...


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEESOME!!!!!

What an outstanding job.


This is the greatest thing I've seen on FaceBook in years.

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You,


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Great job guys!! Very nice and well done.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Pretty flipping amazing guys.

Super work!


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice job!!! looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Fantastic job. I can not wait to see new ones in the future. Very well done for sure. Thanks, keep up the good work and can't wait for the next one.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> *Welcome to the inaugural episode of The DBSTalk Show - DIRECTV Edition.*
> 
> The following video podcast comes to you from DBSTalk User Canis Lupus and is a new way for DBSTalk to provide you with information about DIRECTV.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it ..


:jumpingja:joy:


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Very nice production...I am amazed!!!


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Glad everyone is enjoying it  I'm hoping we'll be able to start in our next episode with a "feedback" section to get you users involved and try to clear up some of those eternally nagging questions  Of course, disclaimer: Not every individual setup/situation could ever be covered - but still having all of you involved I think would be great. 

Is this something you'd be interested in having in the show?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Great job guys! (and AR, too!) 

- Merg


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Simply marvelous! I can't wait for the next installment. A regular podcast would be a fine thing to do, you guys have done such an awesome job, thanks!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Excellent work, guys!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Very well done. I'm gonna like this. 

Mike


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Very cool indeed.

I actually did the same comparison between my HR24 and HR21 last week. Still waiting for the HR21 to finish changing channels :lol:


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Brilliant!


----------



## levi_lam (Sep 11, 2007)

excellent production.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## jasonki32 (Jan 29, 2008)

As always, top notch work by our members!


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Great work Kevin! That just elevated the game!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Fantastic job. I'll await the next installment with great anticipation.

Concerning this installment and the speed comparisons.
Would it be possible to produce a chart comparing not just the HR20-700 with the HR24 but also include the other HR2x series.
And also a comparison when accessing shows via MRV.


----------



## Martinrrrr (Apr 5, 2007)

Fantastic, what a great and helpful resource. Great job to all.


----------



## eandras (Feb 16, 2007)

Excellent Job ! Hope to see more in the future


----------



## cheesedjdj (Jan 21, 2010)

Woah very nice job guys


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Great job!!


----------



## ctpd845 (Jan 22, 2010)

Great work guys.

:biggthump


----------



## Doerner (Aug 14, 2008)

I enjoyed the hands on demonstration, but I tought you went through it too quickly. Maybe you could explain what the single multi-switch item and the DECA thing does, why they are needed. I only have one receiver in my house, but I was glued to the screen watching you hook up the system, step by step. I think maybe more information as to why you were doing what you were doing is necessary. Great video!


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great job on the video! I love the speed comparison too.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome Job!!! Top notch work boys!!!!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Great Work guys.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

Very Cool


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Very good stuff. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Simply irresistible...


----------



## toofastgtp (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome!

I like how you you kept it in simple mans terms which is great for the new comers.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> Glad everyone is enjoying it  I'm hoping we'll be able to start in our next episode with a "feedback" section to get you users involved and try to clear up some of those eternally nagging questions  Of course, disclaimer: Not every individual setup/situation could ever be covered - but still having all of you involved I think would be great.
> 
> Is this something you'd be interested in having in the show?


Is that a hoodie? More hoodies please. 

Way too professional. I'm going to have to re-think my opinion of you. Was that drill sound added in post?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Not too shabby for a first effort out of the box, but next time when talking about rear conex, turn the box around and actually show the connections Also, I agree with *doerner* who said...


> I enjoyed the hands on demonstration, but I thought you went through it too quickly. Maybe you could explain what the single multi-switch item and the DECA thing does, why they are needed.


Looking forward to a demo from the board's Dish gurus!


----------



## Paladin369 (Aug 19, 2007)

Excellent!

Thank you


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

The Demo's were really quick. Maybe focus on one item or feature for each episode?

Other than that, top notch work.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I thought it is a good first episode, some more detail on DECA would have been nice. I'm looking forward to seeing more episodes.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Awesome video! Can't wait to see the next one about the SL3 installation.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow. This guy should have his own National show! Loved it!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice vid


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Excellent.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Great work. 

I'd like to see the speed demo using an HR20, HR22, HR24 and a Dish Network 722!


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice job to everyone involved with the video. Felt like I was watching the Screen Savers again with Leo & Pat! Channel 1 should be showing this kind of information for advanced users in their rotation.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

mcbeevee said:


> Nice job to everyone involved with the video. Felt like *I was watching the Screen Savers again with Leo & Pat*! Channel 1 should be showing this kind of information for advanced users in their rotation.


Funny you should mention that...that was exactly what came to mind here as well. Miss those guys.

But Canis is clearly capable of producing this same kind of professional and informative production. It's not his first, and hopefully....we see many more.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Excellent job.


----------



## Kevin L (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow, you have the birthday and we get the present. Thanks.

Great job!

Kevin


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

Great job by all involved.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Can't say enough about the video and the idea to even do one! And, it's quality? - Freakin' awesome!! :joy::biggthump:dance07::dance01::jumpingja :bowdown:


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Please make sure that future editions are announced on via the Twitter account. I don't want to miss one.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

That was awesome, thanks.


----------



## h4b1t (Dec 29, 2005)

I really enjoyed the video, very informative and professionaly done. I look forward to more in the future!


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

wow, nice


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

john18 said:


> Please make sure that future editions are announced on via the Twitter account. I don't want to miss one.


It was on Twitter. When we announce on Facebook it automatically posts on Twitter.


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

Outstanding Mr. Wolf...left me howling for more:biggthump


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Very professional. DirecTv needs to run it!!


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Excellent job guys, I see that a tab has already been placed at the top of the page for future videos :goodjob:


----------



## renog28712 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice job! looking forward to the next one. How often are you going to do these videos? It is a nice addition to the site.


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

WELL DONE!!!

Can't wait for the next episode. Thanks


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

renog28712 said:


> Nice job! looking forward to the next one. How often are you going to do these videos? It is a nice addition to the site.


Hoping for monthly, and thanks for all the feedback everyone. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

Great work! I really enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Dave DFW (Jun 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday and great job on the video. Nice to be able to put a face to the name.


----------



## Sparky Scott (Dec 7, 2008)

I just loved it! Professional quality. Great job to ALL involved. The ONLY thing missing, the next episode!! Can't wait for it!!


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hdhead said:


> Nicely done, very professional. The only thing missing is Tanya Memme.


or Margaret Easley


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Hdhead said:


> The only thing missing is Tanya Memme.


I always see Tanya doing promo stuff for TVG....now thats a channel that should be broadcasting in HD.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Excellent and informative presentation. 

Thanks


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

A wonderful start. I have another idea for a comparison I'd love to see: DECA vs ethernet whole home systems. I really would like to know if DECA works than a "dedicated" ethernet connection system.

SMK


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## carver012 (Dec 31, 2008)

That was great! Direct tv needs to pick that up and play it on one of the info channels.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

When can we expect the next show? I want to see the self install on the swm dish.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

Absolutely amazing. Very professional looking. Looking forward to the next video!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Any idea when/if the July version is coming out?

Thanks


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Any idea when/if the July version is coming out?
> 
> Thanks


July? :lol:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> July? :lol:


:lol:

Only two weeks left in July.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Only two weeks left in July.


I heard something about that too...


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Great work guys. Will new episodes be posted in an easily noticeable spot on DBSTalk.com (or at least in a new thread each month)?


----------

